# Hi, I'm new, and I have a story to share!



## HorseAtHeart (Apr 15, 2009)

BANG! I slammed my door shut and flung myself over the bed. They can't do this to me, they can't! My parents are famous archaeologists. They had just been scheduled to go off to Egypt for a new discovery. At first, I was excited. Awesome! Egypt! I had thought. That was before my parents learned that the dig would take place in the desert and it might last for more than a year. So, they had looked into a boarding school for me. I was furious! They just couldn't send me off to a school where I would have to live with people I didn't know all the way across the United States. They couldn't possibly make me leave my best friend Maggie, who I had known since I was in Kindergarten. Turns out, they could. I was now enrolled in a fancy riding academy, which I associated with torture. Starting in two weeks, I would have to leave my house that I had lived in for my whole life, and I wouldn't even be able to come back to it, since it had been sold. I have to leave my friends, my school, and worst of all, my dog, Harley, who I had had since she was a puppy. I have to leave her with my aunt and uncle. I was starting a whole new life, one I didn't want! I heard a tap on my door. I ignored it. “Honey?” I heard my mother's voice. “Mmph.” My voice was muffled in my pillow. Heavy footsteps came down the hall. I knew they belonged to my dad. Frantic whispering slipped under the door. “Clara May, come open the door.” I hate when my dad calls me by my full name. I flounced to my bedroom door, and unlocked it. My parents stood there, and they didn't look happy. “We aren't exactly pleased with your behavior,” Mom began. I gritted my teeth before I said something I would regret. Dad looked at me sternly. “We had expected that you would behave more maturely. Fifteen is too old to be acting this way.” Fifteen is not too old to be furious for good reasons! “Anyways, Your flight to Virginia has been rescheduled for next week, giving you enough time to adjust to the new school.” “Next week?!” I screamed. “You are ruining my life!” I spun around and flew onto my bed, facedown sobbing. More whispers. “Hon, we aren't trying to ruin your life, we are trying to do what's best for you.” Mom said, rubbing my back. “It'll be fun!” Yeah, right. The only good thing about the riding acadamy was that it was co-ed. Still, that didn't mean that I was happy about leaving everything I knew. 

 
They left me then. I stared blankly at my wall. My whole life was falling apart, and my parents were getting their big break in Egypt. Summary? Life is so not fair. 

 
The days flew by, and I was dreading the day when I would have to leave. Finally, the fateful day drew near, when I was packed up, and forced into the car to be driven to the airport. I boarded the plane and found a window seat. Leaning back, I closed my eyes and turned up my iPod. Listening to the newest Carrie Underwood song, I dozed off. The last thing I heard was Carrie softly singing, “I told you so...”




Do you like it? I need a title for it. Also, should I post more? Thanks for reading!


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

I like it! I think you have definate writing talent!

Are you starting a book, or like a short story? I think that could be an opening for a very good book. I'd read it, I'm kind of sad it's not a book! That's just up my ally of things I like to read:wink: If you do have more written down post it or PM me!!! Nice writing!! I'd suggest maybe a different font though, that is kinda difficult to read and hard on the eyes. (At least for me haha) Otherwise, I love it!:wink:


----------



## Ozymandias (Apr 16, 2009)

this is pretty good, publish it


----------



## HorseAtHeart (Apr 15, 2009)

Shananigan said:


> I like it! I think you have definate writing talent!
> 
> Are you starting a book, or like a short story? I think that could be an opening for a very good book. I'd read it, I'm kind of sad it's not a book! That's just up my ally of things I like to read:wink: If you do have more written down post it or PM me!!! Nice writing!! I'd suggest maybe a different font though, that is kinda difficult to read and hard on the eyes. (At least for me haha) Otherwise, I love it!:wink:


Thanks! I will write more ASAP, and I will put it in a different font.


----------



## HorseAtHeart (Apr 15, 2009)

Ozymandias said:


> this is pretty good, publish it


Thanks, when it's finished, I'll send it to a publisher. I might have a tad bit of trouble, cause I'm only 13, LOL


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

this is really good i like it


----------



## HorseAtHeart (Apr 15, 2009)

Iluvjunior said:


> this is really good i like it



Glad you are happy with it!


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

This is amazing!!!


----------



## HorseAtHeart (Apr 15, 2009)

equestrian_rider465 said:


> This is amazing!!!



Really? I wouldn't call it that...but thanks!


----------



## HorseAtHeart (Apr 15, 2009)

Here is a little bit more.


When the flight was finally over, I pushed through the throng of people that filled the airport. "This friggin' airport is too friggin' small," I growled under my breath. Eventually, I was able to actually get out of the cursed place. Spotting the taxi that my parents pre-rented, I reluctantly hauled my four suitcases over to the car. "Almost there," I grunted. Suddenly, I tripped over my feet and my suitcases went flying out of my hands, clothes flying everywhere. Can my life possibly get any worse?! "Oh, crap!" I bent over, hurriedly scooping clothes back into my suit cases. A shadow fell over me. "Looks like you took a bad spill," a friendly male voice said. I looked up to find myself staring into the most gorgeous eyes I had ever seen into my life. Soon above the eyes was a brown mop of curly brown hair. Lower down, white teeth, buff arms, and well proportioned waist. I shook my head to stop myself from staring. He is so hot! "Um, yeah. I guess I did." Can I sound any stupider? He bent down next to me. "So, where are you going with so much stuff?" He asked, handing me some spilled clothes. "Um, the John Whitaker Riding Acadamy. My parents are archereologists working on a dig in Egypt. They couldn't take me, so here I am sent to a bording school like a dog sent to a kennel." He laughed. "It's not so bad when you get used to it." My heart started to pound faster. "You go there?" I asked, trying not to sound too hopeful. "Yeah. I was actually sent here to greet you. My name's Chris." He held out his hand to me. I shook it. "My name's Clara." Chris grinned at me. "Well, let's get this cleaned up and then hit the road." I nodded, and snapped my suit cases shut. He cleared his throat. "Um, I think you forgot something." He handed me a bra that I hadn't managed to grab. I blushed. "Thanks," I mumbled, stuffing it into the suitcases. We climbed into the taxi, and I was on my way to starting a new life that might not be as bad as I thought.


----------



## sunny7horse (Apr 23, 2009)

Haha! I love it! It's really good and I love how you show the main characters personality like right from the start. I think you should fit in a description of how the girl looks, but beside that it's great! I want to hear the rest! I'm writing a story, too.


----------



## HorseAtHeart (Apr 15, 2009)

sunny7horse said:


> Haha! I love it! It's really good and I love how you show the main characters personality like right from the start. I think you should fit in a description of how the girl looks, but beside that it's great! I want to hear the rest! I'm writing a story, too.


Glad you like it! I'll work on it some more. I'd love to hear your story. PM me some!


----------



## HorseAtHeart (Apr 15, 2009)

The taxi ride went by very quickly, and I found out a few things about Chris. First, His main goal by coming to the school is that he will be accepted into a great riding college, and hopefully rise to the American Olympic Riding Team. Second, He boards his own horse here, a black Warmblood Jumper Cross. Third and lastly, He doesn't have a girlfriend. I also learned one thing about myself: I was determined to fill that place. Of girlfriend, I mean. Anyways, when we got to the academy, Chris hopped out and opened the door for me. I climbed out, and made a remark about chivalry not being dead. _So_ dorky. But he seemed to think it was funny, and laughed a little. I hefted my bags out from the back. Chris came over and grabbed two bags off of my huge stack. "Gotta keep up that good reputation." He said with a grin that threatened to melt my heart. I smiled back. Then I finally looked at the building of the school. It was tall and brick, with a metal polished sign that read, "The John Whitaker Riding Acadamy." I stared up at it, intimadated by the school's size. Chris nuged my shoulder. "C'mon," he said, and strode up the stairs. I followed, still cautious.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

keep it up!!!!


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

i would love to hear more!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

oh this is soo good more more *MORE!!!!!*


----------



## HorseAtHeart (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. I've gotta writer's block right now though, so I'm gonna work on it when I can think clearly, LOL.


----------



## HorseAtHeart (Apr 15, 2009)

WAIT! Here's more....


Okay. The school is so terrifyingly huge. Not to mention I've never been on a horse before in my life and now I'm supposed to be an amazing and talented show jumper?? WHAT THE HECK IS UP WITH THAT?!! Chris took me up to the school administrator then left, saying he would see me at dinner. The lady, Mrs. Matthews, was all, I just know you'll be a tremendous asset to the riding team. HA HA HA. Mrs. Matthews stuck me with some girl who after showing me to my room and helping me dump my suitcases in there, is now showing me around. Now we're walking around the school. She has platinum blond hair (dyed for sure), and an overall Prima Donna appearance. Gag. I think her name is Stephanie. She says to call her, "Steph." Double gag. Stephanie turned to me. "And over there is the dining hall," she says, pointing right past my shoulder.


----------



## HorseAtHeart (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm not sure that I like the way the story is going. Does the girl need to get a better additude?


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

make her be a goody to goody girl lol


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I like it a lot. Not sure about the last bit, has the tense changed from the beginning? I think you switched from past to present.

BUT you definitely have talent, keep it up! Can't wait to find out what happens with Clara and Chris, ha ha ha. :]


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

come on now!!!! keeep it comeing
!!!!!!!


----------

